# First Time liquid soaper. Do i choose Soapcalc KOH or 90% KOH?



## mikvahnrose (Dec 9, 2017)

I have KOH from essential depot. Never opened. Got it few months ago but the process of liquid soap making seemed tedious, so never got around to it.

I want to try it now, but see that there are different purity levels of KOH it looks like from soapcalc 
(speaking of which, how to you test purity level of KOH?)

Anyways, which one do you choose? And do you take the 90% purity in to account for superfat?


----------



## Susie (Dec 10, 2017)

I use Soapee.com, and just use the 90% purity option.  I also choose the 3:1 water ratio, as it makes a paste that is much easier to work with.

DeeAnna posted a method to test KOH somewhere, but I am too sleepy to find it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 10, 2017)

KOH = 100% pure
90% = 90% pure
All KOH is likely between those two %s

If the KOH you have is 95% (for example) pure, then you can use the above to see how much KOH you need to use to make the LS by putting first one and then the other into the calculator and taking the average of the two numbers to find the amount of KOH for your batch.

But there's more...

KOH is _hygroscopic_, meaning, it absorbs moisture from the air, every time you take the cap off. (Be sure to recap the container promptly after weighing.) You should have an MSDS that came with the KOH that says 99% (or whatever) pure. If you didn't get that sheet, then it should be noted on the site.

I often use 90% (old school, Failor style) to add +10% KOH, especially if I'm using oils like olive, avocado or butters that are high in "unsaponifiables", cuz I'm OCD about clarity. I also use 0% SF for the same reason. Of course, this means that later on I need to add 20% citric acid solution to neutralize any excess lye.

On the other hand, like many soapers, you may choose to *not* use 90% and go with 3% SF thus eliminating the need for neutralizing later on, and still have clear soap, depending on what oils/fats or other additives are in your recipe. Lard, for example, makes an opaque LS with a pearlescent sheen (that clears over time). 

The only way I know to "test for purity" is to make a batch and see if it behaves as it should. KOH can weaken over time and you'll know when you need to use the 90% option because it isn't as loud when you prepare the lye solution as it was when you first opened the container.

I hope that makes sense. If not, no worries. Experience will clear up any questions.


----------



## mikvahnrose (Dec 10, 2017)

Thank you! That was very concise!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 10, 2017)

"...On the other hand, like many soapers, you may choose to not use 90% and go with 3% SF thus eliminating the need for neutralizing later on..."

Why this advice? I don't get it. If you use the 90% option because your KOH is at or near that purity -- which most KOH is -- then advice about neutralizing won't be necessary unless you also deliberately choose a negative superfat.

I dislike seeing blanket advice about neutralizing liquid soap because it creates unnecessary problems for people. If the soap has excess lye, then, yes, neutralizing is certainly an option, but figure that out after the fact. Assuming from the get-go that neutralizing is necessary is the wrong tack to take.


----------



## Susie (Dec 10, 2017)

^^^This!

Why must we complicate liquid soapmaking?  Why? 

Don't do it!  Liquid soapmaking is as easy as making CP bar soap.

Use the 90% purity and a 0-3% superfat and skip neutralization entirely.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 11, 2017)

mikvahnrose said:


> Thank you! That was very concise!


You're welcome!


----------

